# ubuntu ?



## vypyvypy (19 Juin 2005)

j'ai téléchargé UBUNTU Live CD
tout fonctionne bien 
mon seul probleme est de me connecter ADSL ethernet 
Comment faire ?
comment faire


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (19 Juin 2005)

Aucun problème de mon côte. Mis à part que j'ai du une fois cliquer en haut a droite sur le logo Reseau et desactive eth0 et reactiver, puis c'etait bon !


----------



## FjRond (20 Juin 2005)

vypyvypy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai téléchargé UBUNTU Live CD
> tout fonctionne bien
> mon seul probleme est de me connecter ADSL ethernet
> Comment faire ?
> comment faire


Il y a sûrement une solution *ici* .
Avec la Freebox, ça se fait tout seul.


----------

